# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  ليبي :أحب شحاتة

## The Gentle Man

ليبي :أحب شحاتة


صرح مدرب أبطال العالم مارتشيلو ليبي قبل مباراته الخميس المقبل أمام المنتخب المصري أنه يعرف جيداّ المنتخب المصري و مدربه حسن شحاته و أكد متابعته للفراعنة في بطولتي كأس إفريقيا 2006 و 2008 الذي نالهم المنتخب المصري بجدارة.
و أضاف ليبي : " أحب مدرب المنتخب المصري و يعجبني طريقته المتميزة في إدارة المباريات ومن الصعب الحكم علي النتيجة أمامهم و سأجهز الفريق جيداّ للمصريين ".

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مبين اكتير

----------


## غسان

_والله منا عارف مين رح اشجع .. خليها لوقتها .._

----------


## معاذ القرعان

[align=center]وانا كمان بحبه  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------

